# SATA-3 disk attaches as SATA-1?



## oliver@ (Apr 14, 2014)

Hi,

Anyone has any idea what the SATA-3 disk is attaching as SATA-1?
It is used via eSATA and is the only disk on this two-port controller.


```
ada6 at ahcich0 bus 0 scbus6 target 0 lun 0
ada6: <Hitachi HDS5C3020BLE630 MZ4OAAB0> ATA-8 SATA 3.x device
ada6: Serial Number *********************
ada6: 150.000MB/s transfers (SATA 1.x, UDMA6, PIO 8192bytes)
ada6: Command Queueing enabled
ada6: 1907729MB (3907029168 512 byte sectors: 16H 63S/T 16383C)
ada6: Previously was known as ad16
```


```
ahci0: <ASMedia ASM1061 AHCI SATA controller> port 0xc050-0xc057,0xc040-0xc043,0xc030-0xc037,0xc020-0xc023,0xc000-0xc01f mem 0xdf110000-0xdf1101ff irq 17 at device 0.0 on pci3
ahci0: AHCI v1.20 with 2 6Gbps ports, Port Multiplier supported
ahcich0: <AHCI channel> at channel 0 on ahci0
ahcich1: <AHCI channel> at channel 1 on ahci0
```


----------



## _martin (Apr 14, 2014)

Maybe a stupid question - did you check the cable ? I had this issue when I used the older SATA cable.


----------



## oliver@ (Apr 15, 2014)

Are there different types of eSATA cables? Never heard of that. eSATA was even standardized with SATA 2.x so it can't be an SATA 1.x cable 

It also changes from time to time:


```
Apr  9 18:20:14 reis kernel: ada6: 150.000MB/s transfers (SATA 1.x, UDMA6, PIO 8192bytes)
Apr  9 22:18:40 reis kernel: ada6: 150.000MB/s transfers (SATA 1.x, UDMA6, PIO 8192bytes)
Apr  9 22:22:14 reis kernel: ada6: 150.000MB/s transfers (SATA 1.x, UDMA6, PIO 8192bytes)
Apr  9 22:28:57 reis kernel: ada6: 150.000MB/s transfers (SATA 1.x, UDMA6, PIO 8192bytes)
Apr  9 22:35:37 reis kernel: ada6: 300.000MB/s transfers (SATA 2.x, UDMA6, PIO 8192bytes)
Apr  9 22:43:39 reis kernel: ada6: 150.000MB/s transfers (SATA 1.x, UDMA6, PIO 8192bytes)
Apr 11 19:17:46 reis kernel: ada6: 300.000MB/s transfers (SATA 2.x, UDMA6, PIO 8192bytes)
Apr 11 20:24:49 reis kernel: ada6: 300.000MB/s transfers (SATA 2.x, UDMA6, PIO 8192bytes)
Apr 12 02:27:17 reis kernel: ada6: 300.000MB/s transfers (SATA 2.x, UDMA6, PIO 8192bytes)
Apr 13 21:23:05 reis kernel: ada6: 150.000MB/s transfers (SATA 1.x, UDMA6, PIO 8192bytes)
```

And I also attached the harddisk two times on the internal intel SATA 3 controller with an SATA->eSATA converter shield:

```
Apr  7 18:46:14 reis kernel: ada1: 300.000MB/s transfers (SATA 2.x, UDMA6, PIO 8192bytes)
Apr  7 18:52:13 reis kernel: ada1: 300.000MB/s transfers (SATA 2.x, UDMA6, PIO 8192bytes)
```


----------



## _martin (Apr 15, 2014)

True, not sure about eSATA itself. But SATA cables do have (or don't have at all) a shielding which make cause a problem. Also some low cost cables did cause a trouble after a while (or when they were reused frequently and bent differently each time). 

Do you see that speed flapping when disks are connected directly to the internal controller ?


----------



## oliver@ (Apr 15, 2014)

Hard to tell... the internal-controller ports are all filed up... I would need to degrade a RAID to check this.


----------

